

Show HN: Finding the colours of the web - riblah
http://webcolourdata.com

======
maresca
<http://webcolourdata.com/profile/85>

Must go deeper haha.

~~~
Kiro
What's going on?

~~~
cvantez
Maresca found the color data for the webcolourdata.com page, then found the
color data for that color data page, etc, etc.

Take a look at the thumbnail and you'll notice it's an image inside an image
inside an image...

------
riblah
Ok... so I haven't had to handle this much traffic before, bear with me!

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
Design is fantastic. I actually will try using this site!

I saved a bookmark for when your bandwidth isn't on fire ;)

------
aw3c2
Hm, it is dismissing white (and black?) while I find those colours often very
important to a site's look. Think Facebook, it is white and blue.

~~~
riblah
I'm keeping white/black and greytones out for now. White/light greys are
especially hard... how would you differentiate between the content and the
background?

It's definitely on the list of things to address.

~~~
apineda
Any chance of open sourcing? I'm interested in the algorithm. Is it quantizing
to a more limited bit depth and taking say, top 5ish via mode?

~~~
riblah
I do plan on open sourcing. A little self conscious about the code as I'm more
of a designer, but watch this space.

At the moment it's quantizing down to 40 colours with a tree depth of 4, I
then pull the top 12.

------
samweinberg
This is like an interactive version of www.brandcolors.net. Very nice!

------
HaloZero
Is it ignore background-colors? Firefox is primarily green on this but of
course the large button is there but the overall theme of the site seems to be
that shade of blue

<http://webcolourdata.com/profile/4>

------
user24
seems to be getting the mobile version of our site
(<http://webcolourdata.com/profile/4170>). It's done on viewport width, not UA
sniffing.

------
olegp
This is great! Are you planning on exposing an API? Would love to add this to
<https://starthq.com>

~~~
riblah
Eventually! Good to know that someone would use it.

------
pepijndevos
It seem to pick up gradients too: <http://webcolourdata.com/profile/816>

------
tzury
HN: <http://webcolourdata.com/profile/6>

------
darwindeeds
Very neat. Bookmarked it! Now keep it up and going. Github link?

------
photorized
My logo is orange, and I don't care.

------
wasd
Interal Server Error :(

~~~
bjeanes
Keep trying... the Heroku app seems to be getting hammered

------
bflbfl
beautiful

